# just saved a feral kitty



## ravenrocker (May 14, 2010)

so i was outside and there was a cat, male, about 1 year old..patches of fur that are really thin/gone, had flea's.. so i sprayed him with this flea stuff i got, gave him food and he is now sleeping on the dining food chair that I sit in..he is soooooo skinny and his skin is really loose  he is a sweet heart ill get pics tomorrow...its too dark right now, and im too lazy lol but he is a male tabby mixed with something else


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Sounds like a stray kitty, and he is *very* lucky to have found such a caring person in you. :luv On behalf of the forgotten cats everywhere, I want to thank you for helping him.


----------



## ravenrocker (May 14, 2010)

here are a few pics i just took with my phone lol he has decided to stay in the garage


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh, sweet thing! He looks like he either got into a terrible fight or a scuffle with a car. Hope he feels better, soon!
h


----------



## ravenrocker (May 14, 2010)

yeah, when he is all better im gonna give him away..he is very skiddish tho...


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Poor kitten.  Thank you for taking care of him.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

If you spend time with him, showing him that being touched, petted and handled by people can be Good Things ... helping him to become socialized to people ... will definitely help his chances for finding a permanant home.


----------



## ravenrocker (May 14, 2010)

well he already lets me hold him pet him ect..i can even hold him like a baby (on his back) and not even dixie would ever let me do that


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Wow! Upside down like a baby? That is AWESOME! Sounds like he just needs to be reassured that everything is going to be much better, now that you're helping him. He should settle down soon.


----------

